# Anyone afraid to click on "Most Annoying Songs Ever"?



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not afraid of anything. You can ask my wife and kids. My lack of fear defines a good part of my character. However, I have a fear of clicking on the 'Most Annoying Songs Ever" thread. 142 posts into it and I would love to see what is sustaining this thread but I can't bring myself to do it.

I have such a fear of an annoying song getting stuck in my head. My OCD is just severe enough that the wrong song could be stuck in my head for days so I won't do it. Is there anyone who has not clicked on this thread? We could start a little support group. "Hi, my name is Bob. I'm afraid of getting an annoying song stuck in my head."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob

Do songs go through your head from just reading the titles? The only way you'll hear anything in that thread is if you click on links. Some of the songs posted in there are not that bad actually. Most of them are, but some just come down to preference/taste.


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob, why are you tempting me to tell you about the song that does not end. It goes on and on, my friend.


----------



## Casey (Jul 3, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Anyone afraid to click on "Most Annoying Songs Ever"?


_ It is the thread that doesn't end,
Yes it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started posting it, not knowing what it was,
And they'll continue posting it forever just because . . ._


----------



## turmeric (Jul 3, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone afraid to click on "Most Annoying Songs Ever"?
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 3, 2008)

turmeric said:


> CaseyBessette said:
> 
> 
> > BobVigneault said:
> ...


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 3, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone afraid to click on "Most Annoying Songs Ever"?
> ...



Great!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

Great, now I'm getting kind of scared about clicking on this thread.


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe a Moderator can close both threads for the good of the public.


----------



## Casey (Jul 3, 2008)

99 posts of good songs on the thread, 99 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 98 posts of good songs on the thread.

98 posts of good songs on the thread, 98 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 97 posts of good songs on the thread.

97 posts of good songs on the thread, 97 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 96 posts of good songs on the thread.

96 posts of good songs on the thread, 96 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 95 posts of good songs on the thread.

95 posts of good songs on the thread, 95 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 94 posts of good songs on the thread.

94 posts of good songs on the thread, 94 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 93 posts of good songs on the thread.

93 posts of good songs on the thread, 93 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 92 posts of good songs on the thread.

92 posts of good songs on the thread, 92 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 91 posts of good songs on the thread.

91 posts of good songs on the thread, 91 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 90 posts of good songs on the thread.

90 posts of good songs on the thread, 90 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 89 posts of good songs on the thread.

89 posts of good songs on the thread, 89 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 88 posts of good songs on the thread.

88 posts of good songs on the thread, 88 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 87 posts of good songs on the thread.

87 posts of good songs on the thread, 87 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 86 posts of good songs on the thread.

86 posts of good songs on the thread, 86 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 85 posts of good songs on the thread.

85 posts of good songs on the thread, 85 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 84 posts of good songs on the thread.

84 posts of good songs on the thread, 84 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 83 posts of good songs on the thread.

83 posts of good songs on the thread, 83 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 82 posts of good songs on the thread.

82 posts of good songs on the thread, 82 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 81 posts of good songs on the thread.

81 posts of good songs on the thread, 81 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 80 posts of good songs on the thread.

80 posts of good songs on the thread, 80 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 79 posts of good songs on the thread.

79 posts of good songs on the thread, 79 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 78 posts of good songs on the thread.

78 posts of good songs on the thread, 78 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 77 posts of good songs on the thread.

77 posts of good songs on the thread, 77 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 76 posts of good songs on the thread.

76 posts of good songs on the thread, 76 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 75 posts of good songs on the thread.

75 posts of good songs on the thread, 75 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 74 posts of good songs on the thread.

74 posts of good songs on the thread, 74 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 73 posts of good songs on the thread.

73 posts of good songs on the thread, 73 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 72 posts of good songs on the thread.

72 posts of good songs on the thread, 72 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 71 posts of good songs on the thread.

71 posts of good songs on the thread, 71 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 70 posts of good songs on the thread.

70 posts of good songs on the thread, 70 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 69 posts of good songs on the thread.

69 posts of good songs on the thread, 69 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 68 posts of good songs on the thread.

68 posts of good songs on the thread, 68 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 67 posts of good songs on the thread.

67 posts of good songs on the thread, 67 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 66 posts of good songs on the thread.

66 posts of good songs on the thread, 66 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 65 posts of good songs on the thread.

65 posts of good songs on the thread, 65 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 64 posts of good songs on the thread.

64 posts of good songs on the thread, 64 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 63 posts of good songs on the thread.

63 posts of good songs on the thread, 63 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 62 posts of good songs on the thread.

62 posts of good songs on the thread, 62 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 61 posts of good songs on the thread.

61 posts of good songs on the thread, 61 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 60 posts of good songs on the thread.

60 posts of good songs on the thread, 60 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 59 posts of good songs on the thread.

59 posts of good songs on the thread, 59 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 58 posts of good songs on the thread.

58 posts of good songs on the thread, 58 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 57 posts of good songs on the thread.

57 posts of good songs on the thread, 57 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 56 posts of good songs on the thread.

56 posts of good songs on the thread, 56 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 55 posts of good songs on the thread.

55 posts of good songs on the thread, 55 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 54 posts of good songs on the thread.

54 posts of good songs on the thread, 54 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 53 posts of good songs on the thread.

53 posts of good songs on the thread, 53 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 52 posts of good songs on the thread.

52 posts of good songs on the thread, 52 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 51 posts of good songs on the thread.

51 posts of good songs on the thread, 51 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 50 posts of good songs on the thread.

50 posts of good songs on the thread, 50 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 49 posts of good songs on the thread.

49 posts of good songs on the thread, 49 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 48 posts of good songs on the thread.

48 posts of good songs on the thread, 48 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 47 posts of good songs on the thread.

47 posts of good songs on the thread, 47 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 46 posts of good songs on the thread.

46 posts of good songs on the thread, 46 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 45 posts of good songs on the thread.

45 posts of good songs on the thread, 45 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 44 posts of good songs on the thread.

44 posts of good songs on the thread, 44 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 43 posts of good songs on the thread.

43 posts of good songs on the thread, 43 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 42 posts of good songs on the thread.

42 posts of good songs on the thread, 42 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 41 posts of good songs on the thread.

41 posts of good songs on the thread, 41 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 40 posts of good songs on the thread.

40 posts of good songs on the thread, 40 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 39 posts of good songs on the thread.

39 posts of good songs on the thread, 39 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 38 posts of good songs on the thread.

38 posts of good songs on the thread, 38 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 37 posts of good songs on the thread.

37 posts of good songs on the thread, 37 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 36 posts of good songs on the thread.

36 posts of good songs on the thread, 36 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 35 posts of good songs on the thread.

35 posts of good songs on the thread, 35 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 34 posts of good songs on the thread.

34 posts of good songs on the thread, 34 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 33 posts of good songs on the thread.

33 posts of good songs on the thread, 33 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 32 posts of good songs on the thread.

32 posts of good songs on the thread, 32 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 31 posts of good songs on the thread.

31 posts of good songs on the thread, 31 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 30 posts of good songs on the thread.

30 posts of good songs on the thread, 30 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 29 posts of good songs on the thread.

29 posts of good songs on the thread, 29 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 28 posts of good songs on the thread.

28 posts of good songs on the thread, 28 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 27 posts of good songs on the thread.

27 posts of good songs on the thread, 27 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 26 posts of good songs on the thread.

26 posts of good songs on the thread, 26 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 25 posts of good songs on the thread.

25 posts of good songs on the thread, 25 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 24 posts of good songs on the thread.

24 posts of good songs on the thread, 24 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 23 posts of good songs on the thread.

23 posts of good songs on the thread, 23 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 22 posts of good songs on the thread.

22 posts of good songs on the thread, 22 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 21 posts of good songs on the thread.

21 posts of good songs on the thread, 21 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 20 posts of good songs on the thread.

20 posts of good songs on the thread, 20 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 19 posts of good songs on the thread.

19 posts of good songs on the thread, 19 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 18 posts of good songs on the thread.

18 posts of good songs on the thread, 18 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 17 posts of good songs on the thread.

17 posts of good songs on the thread, 17 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 16 posts of good songs on the thread.

16 posts of good songs on the thread, 16 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 15 posts of good songs on the thread.

15 posts of good songs on the thread, 15 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 14 posts of good songs on the thread.

14 posts of good songs on the thread, 14 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 13 posts of good songs on the thread.

13 posts of good songs on the thread, 13 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 12 posts of good songs on the thread.

12 posts of good songs on the thread, 12 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 11 posts of good songs on the thread.

11 posts of good songs on the thread, 11 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 10 posts of good songs on the thread.

10 posts of good songs on the thread, 10 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 9 posts of good songs on the thread.

9 posts of good songs on the thread, 9 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 8 posts of good songs on the thread.

8 posts of good songs on the thread, 8 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 7 posts of good songs on the thread.

7 posts of good songs on the thread, 7 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 6 posts of good songs on the thread.

6 posts of good songs on the thread, 6 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 5 posts of good songs on the thread.

5 posts of good songs on the thread, 5 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 4 posts of good songs on the thread.

4 posts of good songs on the thread, 4 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 3 posts of good songs on the thread.

3 posts of good songs on the thread, 3 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 2 posts of good songs on the thread.

2 posts of good songs on the thread, 2 posts of good songs.
Take one down and PM it around, 1 bottle of beer on the thread.

1 post of a good song on the thread, 1 post of a good song.
Take one down and PM it around, no more posts of good songs on the thread.

No more posts of good songs on the thread, no more posts of good songs.
Surf the Internet and find some more, 99 posts of good songs on the thread.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jul 3, 2008)

I am afraid for the simple reason that I liked most of the songs listed on the first page. I thought something maybe be wrong with me.


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 3, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> Maybe a Moderator can close both threads for the good of the public.



That was a hint Bob. Bob? Bob?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

That was fun Casey, let's do it again. Next time you should copy/paste each verse and then change the number only. It would have saved you a lot of typing.

Pete and Repeat were in a boat. Pete fell out. Who was left?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

I won't close them. I will not be controlled by fear. 149 posts, I wonder what's in there.



staythecourse said:


> staythecourse said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a Moderator can close both threads for the good of the public.
> ...


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 3, 2008)

A few days ago, I was thinking of "99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall" for that other thread -- and here it is! *Great!*

I'm afraid I have the opposite problem from Bob's: I just keep thinking of rotten songs to put on that thread; I find 'em and *do it.* (Should mention: I, too, have some OCD. Surprised, huh?  It helps tremendously in the legal field to have it, however. Of one thing you can be sure: you WILL encounter a judge, a lawyer, whomever, who will *expect* you to have OCD - and to _treasure_ it!  )

I wouldn't mind if the other thread were closed as that would keep me in check. I'm afraid I need some "external controls" regarding that thread! 

Margaret


----------



## Casey (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh the magic of search-and-replace  It helps us with our singing!


----------



## Casey (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob, I must admit -- I haven't looked in the other thread either.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2008)

Bob, I guess I was OCD growing up. I could not touch something with my left hand without then balancing it with my right. If I touched too hard with the right, then I had to touch a bit more with the left. On and on.

There was only one cure: I forced myself to go around touching things with only one hand. I also refused to scratch itches because it would trigger the same pattern. Seems like I got over the quirk in about two weeks or so.

Moral of the story: open the thread and read every post, open every link, but leave the sound off and do not allow yourself to hum any tune for the next 14 days. Do it every day. Then you might be cured. Or you might go insane, I don't know. Give it a shot.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 3, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Bob, I guess I was OCD growing up. I could not touch something with my left hand without then balancing it with my right. If I touched too hard with the right, then I had to touch a bit more with the left. On and on.
> 
> There was only one cure: I forced myself to go around touching things with only one hand. I also refused to scratch itches because it would trigger the same pattern. Seems like I got over the quirk in about two weeks or so.
> 
> Moral of the story: open the thread and read every post, open every link, but leave the sound off and do not allow yourself to hum any tune for the next 14 days. Do it every day. Then you might be cured. Or you might go insane, I don't know. Give it a shot.



No, Bawb! Don't go to the light! Stay away from the light! 

What's wrong with you Victor? Don't you know that Bawb is already half insane? If he gets on "that" thread he may go all the way over to the other side. Then it will be an apocalyptic situation.

As Dr. Venkman once said about a situation not all that unlike this one:

Dr. Peter Venkman: This city is headed for a disaster of biblical proportions. 
Mayor: What do you mean, "biblical"? 
Dr Ray Stantz: What he means is Old Testament, Mr. Mayor, real wrath of God type stuff. 
Dr. Peter Venkman: Exactly. 
Dr Ray Stantz: Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling! 
Dr. Egon Spengler: Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... 
Winston Zeddemore: The dead rising from the grave! 
Dr. Peter Venkman: Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Vic but it's such a short drive to crazy already that I better not.

I'm in graphic arts and there is a lot of tedious closeup checking of images and a bunch of aligning objects so OCD serves me well.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!



I love that line. I've used it hundreds of times. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> As Dr. Venkman once said about a situation not all that unlike this one:
> 
> Dr. Peter Venkman: This city is headed for a disaster of biblical proportions.
> Mayor: What do you mean, "biblical"?
> ...


 
*Dr. Peter Venkman*: Have you, or any member of your family, ever been diagnosed schizophrenic...mentally incompetent?
*Alice (librarian)*: My uncle thought he was Saint Jerome.
*Dr. Peter Venkman*: I'd call that a big yes.  
_Who ya gonna call?_ The situation has already assumed biblical proportions...  

Margaret


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> No, Bawb! Don't go to the light! Stay away from the light!
> 
> What's wrong with you Victor? Don't you know that Bawb is already half insane? If he gets on "that" thread he may go all the way over to the other side. Then it will be an apocalyptic situation.
> 
> ...




Heh, I like apocalyptical. It's revealing smug 

I once cured my allergy to smooth broam grass by shaking its pollen in my face. And I got over fear of public speaking by being a politician (I gave it up after I kept losing). 

Of course, the dogs and cats (and skunks too) always shared the same little room in the barn with me in the winter after my folks told me to move out of the house.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 3, 2008)

What movie is that hysterically funny dialogue from?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackadder preparing Baldrick to stand for Parliament:

Blackadder "Let's see... Member of Parliament Application form... 'any history of Insanity in the family?' ... let's cross out the 'in'. There - 'any history of sanity in the family? .... (writes) None whatsoever "


----------



## Quickened (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Bob i too was avoiding that thread until i entered two days ago. I didnt listen to any of the music though (to avoid getting tunes stuck in my head)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2008)

You know what's funny Bob? I figured the reason that you were afraid to click on that thread is that you would find all the songs that you love listed in that thread and were fearful that you would have to dis-fellowship us.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 4, 2008)

turmeric said:


> What movie is that hysterically funny dialogue from?



Who you gonna call? 

Ghostbusters!

Bill Murray and Dan Ackroyd as the main actors in that scene.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 4, 2008)

Y'all need to read Dave Barry's Book of Bad Songs. Hilarious.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 4, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> 99 posts of good songs on the thread, 99 posts of good songs.
> Take one down and PM it around, 98 posts of good songs on the thread.
> 
> 98 posts of good songs on the thread, 98 posts of good songs.
> ...



Whoa! someone has way too much time on their hands.


----------



## danmpem (Jul 4, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Whoa! someone has way too much time on their hands.







I'm geting dizzy just scrolling through it.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 4, 2008)

Bawb, whatever you do, do not - repeat, DO NOT - start thinking about the song "It's a Small World" from the Disneyland ride.

Do not start thinking about that song, Bawb. No! Don't do it!!

(Heh. How do you get to be a moderator on the PB? Simple. Just pick a current moderator, find his weakness, and then exploit that weakness until you've driven him insane! Bwahahahahahahahahahahah! I should be a moderator in no time! I'm brilliant...simply brilliant...)


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 4, 2008)

> Y'all need to read Dave Barry's Book of Bad Songs . Hilarious.



Hence my Neil Diamond post in the Most Annoying thread. I loved those few articles (didn't know he'd compiled them into a book, though.)


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 5, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Bawb, whatever you do, do not - repeat, DO NOT - start thinking about the song "It's a Small World" from the Disneyland ride.
> 
> Do not start thinking about that song, Bawb. No! Don't do it!!
> 
> (Heh. How do you get to be a moderator on the PB? Simple. Just pick a current moderator, find his weakness, and then exploit that weakness until you've driven him insane! Bwahahahahahahahahahahah! I should be a moderator in no time! I'm brilliant...simply brilliant...)


 


 

Margaret



http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------



## turmeric (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay, I pulled the plug...(sob!)...


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, you did what you had to do, Meg. It had become a two-headed frog, an 82-car trainwreck, a virus of world-threatening proportions... 

That's not to say that someday, it can't be resurrected, right? (After all, only *one *post of Mrs. Miller on there didn't do the thread's title justice... .)

Margaret





http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 5, 2008)

*Next Thread*

Most Annoying Entertainer Ever. 

Kidding.  
I promise not to put you all through that again.


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 5, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > Y'all need to read Dave Barry's Book of Bad Songs . Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my Neil Diamond post in the Most Annoying thread. I loved those few articles (didn't know he'd compiled them into a book, though.)



The Julie London post on "the other thread" is from Barry's book. I got to to read the first few pages on Amazon. What a funny man.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm feverishly scanning the yellow pages to find a non-profit rehab organization who can get "It's a Small World" out of my head. Would you believe I found an organization that deals with that song alone? Turns out I know some of the people who have been helped. Isn't it a small world... after all? Doh!




bookslover said:


> Bawb, whatever you do, do not - repeat, DO NOT - start thinking about the song "It's a Small World" from the Disneyland ride.
> 
> Do not start thinking about that song, Bawb. No! Don't do it!!
> 
> (Heh. How do you get to be a moderator on the PB? Simple. Just pick a current moderator, find his weakness, and then exploit that weakness until you've driven him insane! Bwahahahahahahahahahahah! I should be a moderator in no time! I'm brilliant...simply brilliant...)


----------



## turmeric (Jul 5, 2008)

Bawb, this may help, but be careful!!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 5, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Most Annoying Entertainer Ever.
> 
> Kidding.
> I promise not to put you all through that again.


 
No! That's a capital idea!

I'll start it off in the category of Most Annoying Actors: Alec Baldwin. Richard Gere. Richard Dreyfuss. Tom Cruise.

Most Irritating Female Entertainer, all categories: the well-deserving *Barbra Streisand. *In considering her for this nomination, I reached way back to one of her original albums, _"Je m'appelle 'Stupide.'" _

I perfectly understand if there's no follow-up to this post. I will, in fact, pray that there isn't._ _

Margaret


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 5, 2008)

> No! That's a capital idea!
> 
> I'll start it off in the category of Most Annoying Actors: Alec Baldwin. Richard Gere. Richard Dreyfuss. Tom Cruise.



You're killing me Margaret! Don't!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 5, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Most Irritating Female Entertainer, all categories: the well-deserving *Barbra Streisand*.



Change the category to "Most Irritating *HUMAN* of *ALL TIME*" and I agree 100%.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 5, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> 99 posts of good songs on the thread, 99 posts of good songs.
> Take one down and PM it around, 98 posts of good songs on the thread.
> 
> 98 posts of good songs on the thread, 98 posts of good songs.
> ...



[video=youtube;zJwwAVM1Auc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJwwAVM1Auc[/video]

Sorry. Just had to do it.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry. Just had to do it.  
__________________
Tom Mitchell
Opp, AL
Member of First Presbyterian Church PCA Florala, AL

_______________________________________________________________

And I know I echo the sentiments of many here in extending our undying gratitude to you for doing so, Tom!



 

Margaret






http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------

